

Zeplin (YC S15) launches to improve designer and developer collaboration - katm
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/20/y-combinator-backed-zeplin-launches-app-to-improve-collaboration-between-designers-and-developers/#

======
berkcebi
Hey folks! I'm Berk, one of the co-founders. With Zeplin, we’re actually
scratching our own itch, working for a world where designers and developers
can collaborate with maximum efficiency.

We've just released 1.0, with a brand new UI and the long-awaited asset export
feature. We'd love to hear your feedback and answer any questions!

------
somebodyother
How does this benefit me after the initial MVP build? Most of my time in
conversation with Designers is spent guiding them back to the same set of
reusable components, reminding them we already have a way of doing X, and
should be as consistent as possible.

~~~
berkcebi
We feel the same way and actually started doing this with colors. There's a
guideline section in the app where designers create a color palette, define
all the colors that they'll be using. This way, when you're looking at the
designs, you can instantly see if there's a color that is not defined in the
palette.

We've heard back from a lot of designers using Zeplin saying that they're now
more cautious about which colors they use. We're now working on a similar
feature for reusable UI components.

------
emirozer
Worked with them before, really nice bunch of people and a cool project that
solves a true pain point.

Best of luck!

------
rssems
I am using Zeplin for months and it is just awesome!

